# Paramount Date Code



## Bicyclelegends (Nov 8, 2011)

Looking to date my 1960s Paramount #K807 and wanted to know where to look. It is a Tourist style with fenders, upright bars, Titan neck and steel Stronglight cranks but everything else is Campy. Any help would be great. Thanks Mark


----------



## ABC Services (Nov 8, 2011)

*Paramount dates*

http://waterfordbikes.com/now/home.php?newstype=paramountdating 

That should help


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 9, 2011)

Post some pictures? Please?


----------



## MBlue6 (Nov 10, 2011)

I think that serial number would make it a 68 according to waterford. If you are selling it let me know? Please post some pics I would love to see them. Matt


----------



## Bicyclelegends (Nov 12, 2011)

*Paramount*



MBlue6 said:


> I think that serial number would make it a 68 according to waterford. If you are selling it let me know? Please post some pics I would love to see them. Matt




Thanks Matt, it is a 1968 and I will ad some pictures. I need to find the correct Brooks mattress seat for it but other than that it is complete and in great condition. Mark


----------



## MBlue6 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bicyclelegends said:


> Thanks Matt, it is a 1968 and I will ad some pictures. I need to find the correct Brooks mattress seat for it but other than that it is complete and in great condition. Mark
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow nice bike. It is even my size. That is a bike I would love to own. If you ever consider selling it please let me know. 2bikemen@wi.rr.com Matt


----------



## atpcliff (May 12, 2012)

*March 1989 Waterford Road Bike: "PF" before the Serial #....What does this mean???*

Hi!

My bike's numbers are:

"PF"....this is separate from the serial number. I have no idea what this means.

Serial Number: 600ELWC 89020

On the Waterford site I found that this means:
600=60cm frame. E=longest fork length ("A-E"). L=Waterford. W=Waterford factory. C=March. 89=1989. 020=20th frame off the assembly line in March, 1989.


----------



## silvercreek (May 16, 2012)

It looks like the handlebars have been changed.


----------

